# asus m5a78l-m/usb 3 bios update... wie macht man sowas



## NiklasRi (19. Januar 2013)

hi leute, 

ich hab folgendes problem: ich hab mir black ops 2 gekauft, aber erst lief es gar nicht... na ja, da bin ich durch ein youtube video auf  gestoßen orochi gestoßen... na ja, darin stand:

"the performance issue in Valve (steam) ceg proteted games has been 
fixed TEMPORARILY. A bios Update is required to permanently fix the issue..." (der rest ist nicht so wichtig) 

hier noch meine hardware: amd fx 6100, asus m5a78l-m/usb3 , amd/ati radeon hd 6870, 4 gb ram und so weiter

na ja, nun will ich also so ein bios update machen hab aber keine ahnung davon (also bitte nicht ganz so viele fachbegriffe) na ja,  kann mir das bitte jemand erklären wie man das macht ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

Schau mal im Handbuch nach, wo man EZ-Flash aufruft bzw. wie man das genau nutzt - das Board hat EZ-Flash 2, damit kannst Du in einem Menü vor dem Windowsstart, dass Du ähnöich wie das BIOS selbst auch aufrufen kannst, geflasht werden. Einfach das BIOSFile "M5A78L-M/USB3 BIOS 1503" runterladen, die Zip-Datei öffnen und die darin enthaltene "ROM"-Datei auf einen USB-Stick kopieren. Dann den PC neustarten, in das EZ-Flash-Menü gehen und den Stick "suchen", das Tool erkennt dann das neue BIOS und installiert es.

Zur Sicherheit vlt vor dem Flashen noch ein letztes Mal in das BIOS gehen und dort die Standard-Einstellungen laden (Default), dann Save/Exit Setup, PC startet neu und erst dann in das EZ-Flash-Menü.


PS: du bist aber sicher, dass ein BIOS-Update für DEIN Modell das Problem beseitigt? Oder geht es um ein anderes Mainboard? Oder gar um ein Grafikkarten-BIOS?


----------



## NiklasRi (20. Januar 2013)

Da es anscheinend bei 90% der PCs mit nem AMD fx 4100,6100,8120 und 8150 ist ( die ja alle den selben Sockel haben) vermute ich dass der Grafikkarten bios nicht so wichig. Na ja, da es geklappt hat 
Als ich orochi benutzt hab ( leider reicht es nicht das Programm einfach vor dem start zu öffnen, sondern damit es nach nen neustart funktioniert muss man es immer wieder downloaden ) vermute ich dass das bios update auch bei meinem Mainboard hilft...

ach und, wie geht man denn ins bios, bzw. Wohin lädt man dann die einstellungen ?

(Schonmal danke für die schnelle hilfe)


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. Januar 2013)

Wie du ins Bios kommst, steht einmal auf dem POST Screen (Das Bild, das direkt nach dem einschalten kommt) und einmal im Handbuch. (Bei mir ist es z.B. Entf.)
Die Taste, welche es bei dir ist, musst du direkt nach dem einschalten drücken. (evtl. mehrmals)

Im Bios müsste es irgendwo den Punkt: "Load Factory Defaults" oder so ähnlich geben. Den wählst du an. Dann musst du die Einstellungen speichern und den PC neustarten. (Wie du die Bios Einstellungen speicherst, steht da auch rigendwo, häufig mit F10)
Dein Bios ist jetzt auf die standard Eisntellungen zurückgesetzt.



Bist du dir Sicher, dass dein Problem durch ein Bios Update behoben wird?
Das hilft normalerweise gegen Stabilitätsprobleme oder macht das Board "fit" für modernere CPUs.

Was geht bei BO2 denn nicht? (Geht nicht ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung  )
Und was ist mit Valva (Steam) und was soll ein Bios Update mit deren Performancezu tun haben?


----------



## NiklasRi (20. Januar 2013)

Na ja, ich starte Bo2, dann hängt sich der pc auf, geht ab und zu auch in bluescreen, dann von selbst aus ( ohne dem "Windows wird heruntergefahren" oder so )   und startet dann von selbst neu

Ps: auf der Suche nach der Lösung hab ich schon von manchen gehört bei denen das  nach dem Update geklappt hat


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Valva (Steam) und was soll ein Bios Update mit deren Performancezu tun haben?


 
So steht es eben in diesem Orochi-CEG-Tool - das fixt wohl Probleme mit Valve/CEG-Games und AMD-Prozessoren.
Und bringt bis zu 685% höhere Minimum-FPS. 
Aber nur temporär - es schlägt deshalb vor, sich ein aktuelles BIOS zu besorgen, das eventuell diese Problemfixes schon fest drin hat.
Mehr steckt da nicht hinter.


----------



## NiklasRi (20. Januar 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> So steht es eben in diesem Orochi-CEG-Tool - das fixt wohl Probleme mit Valve/CEG-Games und AMD-Prozessoren.
> Und bringt bis zu 685% höhere Minimum-FPS.
> Aber nur temporär - es schlägt deshalb vor, sich ein aktuelles BIOS zu besorgen, das eventuell diese Problemfixes schon fest drin hat.
> Mehr steckt da nicht hinter.


 
Genau das meinte ich...


----------

